# CO pay



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

Going through the process of becoming CO. Been hearing very different starting salaries anywhere from 35k to 65k. Anyone know specifically ? State not county.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I am not a CO, nor do I know anything about state corrections. That being said, I don’t want to give you bad information. BUT. When I was in the process for county corrections / sheriffs office, it was 50-55k a year. (How they determine 50 vs 55, I don’t know..) but I do know state is higher than that. 

Not a solid answer, but I hope it helps. Good luck with your career.


----------



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

When and if you get there, HR will let you know


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

G


axc1155 said:


> Going through the process of becoming CO. Been hearing very different starting salaries anywhere from 35k to 65k. Anyone know specifically ? State not county.


Go on the state payroll website, you can see everyone's pay. The highest paid CO made 217,000 last year. Overtime whore!

Statewide Payroll Home Open Payroll


----------

